# For those looking for "Unread Posts" feature



## TUGBrian (Dec 27, 2019)

this link should clear things up, the feature is still there just in a slightly different place!  as its easily the item ive gotten the most questions on "where did it go" I figured id post this separately so folks can get back to browsing the forum the way they used to!









						Christmas Forum Upgrade/complaint/compliments/whatever thread!
					

Test, I don't think that button is always visible   Latest activity seems to be lower on page, whereas New Posts shows higher and lower. Guess it just takes getting used to.




					tugbbs.com


----------

